# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Gezond tussendoortje met weinig koolhydraten

## NaomiV91

Hi,

Even een vraagje. Ik ben op zoek naar een gezond tussendoortje met weinig tot geen koolhydraten. Maar het probleem is, ik moet het makkelijk mee kunnen nemen naar mijn werk. Ik zit vandaag (t/m avondeten, alles is al gepland) ver boven mijn koolhydratendoel dus dat wil ik een beetje compenseren met een koolhydraatarm tussendoortje op mijn werk. 

Ik ben benieuwd! :-)

----------


## manouk

Ik neem aan dat je echt een klein tussendoortje bedoelt en geen middagmaaltijd. In dat geval zijn tomaatjes, komkommer, (punt)paprika, fruit (bijv. banaan, mandarijn, appel) en ongezouten nootjes zeker aan te raden.
Let je er wel op dat je niet te weinig koolhydraten binnen krijgt? Je hebt ze ook nodig! Bovendien zitten er in sommige koolhydraatrijke producten ook andere stoffen die je nodig hebt, dus let daar ook op. Vet, suiker, koolhydraten, noem maar op: het is gezond, tenzij je er te veel van eet!
Succes!  :Smile:

----------


## Alex

Ik raad mensen voornamelijk wat groente of fruit aan, maar kan ook gedroogd fruit, een ei, handje noten (en dus geen halve zak!) etc. Ik kan me wel vinden in deze gezonde tussendoortjes.

----------

